
Itty-Bitty Satellites Could Carry Your Experiments to Space - SunSparc
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/thumbsat/
======
SunSparc
I think private accessibility to space is key to driving public interest in
space exploration. It used to be that only very large corporations and
government bodies had access to space. Advanced technology and out-of-the-box
thinking is making it possible for even hobbyists to be involved. It is very
exciting.

